# Forcer l'éjection d'un disque



## Onmac (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour tous le monde
j'ai voulu installer Snow Léopard sur un DD externe mais le lecteur n'a pas et ne reconnait pas le DVD et celui-ci est coincé dans le lecteur (Lecteur vendu pour MB air mais une fois ouvert avec puce débranchée, on peut le brancher sur n'importe quel mac).
Mais là je sais pas pourquoi il ne fonctionne pas.
Peut-on forcer l'éjection du disque.Il n'est pas reconnut par utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Rémi M (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Redémarre ton Mac et maintien le clic de la souris ou du trackpad enfoncé jusqu'à ce que le disque sorte. Tu devras surement maintenir le clic enfoncé une trentaine de secondes pour que l'opération se produise.

Si toutefois le CD restait bloqué, redémarre à nouveau ton Mac et cette fois maintien enfoncée la touche d'éjection.

_Modification par Rémi M, source NEWBIEMAC le blog_


----------



## Onmac (31 Août 2010)

Ok merci je vais essayer a tout de suite...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------

Rien du tout j'ai essaye les deux opérations, mais il ne sort pas.
En plus le DVD n'est pas a moi ! 
Je démonte??


----------



## Rémi M (31 Août 2010)

C'est la dernière solution que je connaisse, ma dernière carte j'espère que ce sera la bonne 

Éjecter un disque via Open Firmware : 
Redémarre ton Mac. 
Dès que tu entends le son de démarrage, appuye sur les touches Commande + Option + O + F et maintiens-les enfoncées.
Relâche les touches lorsque tu vois un écran blanc où il est inscrit "Bienvenue sur Open Firmware". 
Lors de l'invite, tape : 
eject cd 

Appuye sur la touche Retour. Le lecteur de disque devrait éjecter le disque, et "OK" apparaît sur l'écran lorsque l'action est terminée. 
Tape : 
mac-boot


----------



## Onmac (31 Août 2010)

Fonctionne pas je n'arrive pas a lécran blanc comme indiqué


----------



## flippy (31 Août 2010)

Aucune autre possibilité donc d'éjecter sans redémarrer le Mac ?!:hein: C'est pas très Apple tout ça :mouais:


----------



## Onmac (31 Août 2010)

Je n'est de partition windows, et donc j'ai essayé alt+&#63743;+O+F mais rien la pomme grise apparée mais pas l'écran blanc.
Commande=Alt
et option=&#63743;,
je me suis trompé ou bien?


----------



## Danilooza (31 Août 2010)

flippy a dit:


> Aucune autre possibilité donc d'éjecter sans redémarrer le Mac ?!:hein: C'est pas très Apple tout ça :mouais:



Si il ne veut pas éjecter le CD avec un traditionnel "Ejecter" quand le mac est allumé cela veut dire qu'il ne reconnait pas le CD et que donc pour lui le lecteur est vide...

Donc toutes les astuces de Remi M sont des techniques pour forcer l'éjection du disque même si l'ordinateur pense qu'il n'a rien dans son lecteur... 

Après si ça marche vraiment pas, utilise google, il y a encore d'autres techniques mais moi je te conseillerai d'aller chez ton SAV si toutes les techniques citées ci-dessus ne marchent pas...


----------



## Rémi M (31 Août 2010)

Ouvre le Terminal et tape la commande : sudo drutil eject


----------



## Onmac (31 Août 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Bonjour tous le monde
> j'ai voulu installer Snow Léopard sur un DD externe mais le lecteur n'a pas et ne reconnait pas le DVD et celui-ci est coincé dans le lecteur (Lecteur vendu pour MB air mais une fois ouvert avec puce débranchée, on peut le brancher sur n'importe quel mac).
> Mais là je sais pas pourquoi il ne fonctionne pas.
> Peut-on forcer l'éjection du disque.Il n'est pas reconnut par utilitaire de disque.



Comme indiqué, j'ai "trafiqué" le lecteur, mon vrai lecteur de MBP est HS et donc pour pouvoir installer Snow Leopard, j'ai ouvert le lecteur de disque externe pour MacBook Air et je l'ai branché a la place sur mon MacBook Pro, J'ai réussi a installer SL sur mes deux machine mais la en voulant l'installer sur un DD externe il ne l'a pas reconnu.
j'ai bien vérifié les branchements, tout est OK.
Au démarrage j'entend de DVD tourné dans le lecteur mais une fois arriver sur mon bureau, il s'arrête de tourner.:mouais: Pas génial ma manip' quand même !


----------



## Rémi M (31 Août 2010)

Essaye avec le terminal, et dis moi quoi


----------



## Onmac (31 Août 2010)

:mouais: quel terminal ? désolé je ne suis pas calé en langage informatique....


----------



## Rémi M (31 Août 2010)

Dans la loupe en haut a droite, tu tapes "Terminal" et entrer.

Tu auras une fenêtre et tu entreras cette commande : sudo drutil eject.
Il te demandera ton mot de passe, tu le mets et entrer. Tu auras le bruit de l'éjection du CD normalement (c'est ce que j'ai eu sans CD dans le lecteur).

Comme ceci :


----------



## marctiger (31 Août 2010)

Ben.... DVD pas à toi.... pas prévu pour ta machine... lors de l'achat d'un Mac, sont fournis avec les DVD (gris) d'installation... 

Ne serait-ce pas uniquement là le problème ?


----------



## Otyugh (31 Août 2010)

L'astuce avec la pointe d'un trombonne sur les gob-disk n'est-elle plus vraie au passage ?


----------



## Rémi M (31 Août 2010)

marctiger a dit:


> Ben.... DVD pas à toi.... pas prévu pour ta machine... lors de l'achat d'un Mac, sont fournis avec les DVD (gris) d'installation...
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas uniquement là le problème ?



Ce n'est pas le problème ici, il ne veut pas s'éjecter alors ne regardons pas autour, mais regardons de plus près le problème


----------



## Onmac (31 Août 2010)

DVD de Snow Léopard Acheter en pack sur Apple Store
Servi 4fois dans société et 5ème fois sur DD. (A moins que il aurais servi une fois de plus pour une machine personnel de quelqu'un de la société)
Dans ce cas, Comment Apple bloque t-il cela?
Sur la boite est marqué que l'on peut utiliser que pour 5 machine.
Le problème vient-il de là?
Et je vient de démonter le lecteur (enfin 2 première vis et j'ai récupérer le DVD.


----------



## marctiger (31 Août 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le problème ici, il ne veut pas s'éjecter alors ne regardons pas autour, mais regardons de plus près le problème



Oui ok, c'est juste parce-que le temps d'écrire ma réponse tout en faisant une recherche (je n'ai pas rechargé la page entre-temps), les réponses ont "fusés" sans que je les ai vues... donc on poursuit.


----------



## Rémi M (31 Août 2010)

> donc on poursuit.



Sujet résolu


----------



## Onmac (31 Août 2010)

Pas dans les manière que je voulait mais résolu !


----------



## Rémi M (31 Août 2010)

Oui, je ne sais même pas si la commande aurait marché pour toi :hein:


----------



## Onmac (31 Août 2010)

pourquoi n'aurait-elle pas pût fonctionner?


----------



## Rémi M (31 Août 2010)

Les autres n'ont pas fonctionné :hein:


----------

